# Let’s see your action pictures!



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Took this one of Zeppyesterday after a “Come Zepp!”









Let’s see your best action shots!!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Nice! Here’s my favorite


----------



## Hendrix&&Karma (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

Here are a few from February this year:





















His best action/adventure dog "RinTinTin" pose:


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Some great shots above already


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

I think this was one of Trin's best attempts, made almost 13-14 feet


----------



## Rgoldman (May 2, 2021)

Snow was always Rex's favorite. He would have loved living somewhere where it snowed 365 days a year.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

All great photos beautiful dogs!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Bearshandler said:


> View attachment 578557


How does that dog in the back keep up without legs?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Rgoldman said:


> View attachment 578561
> View attachment 578563
> View attachment 578564
> View attachment 578565
> ...


Love the dogs in the snow, great pictures.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Star doing line bites at club:


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Hendrix&&Karma said:


> View attachment 578546
> View attachment 578547
> View attachment 578548


These so give me an “annoying little/big sibling” vibe


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

Climbing hay bales


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

WNGD said:


> How does that dog in the back keep up without legs?


Like tails from sonic.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Bomb sniffing on the Pakistan / Afghanistan border.


----------



## Pfigs (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Rgoldman (May 2, 2021)

David Winners said:


> Bomb sniffing on the Pakistan / Afghanistan border.
> View attachment 578584
> 
> View attachment 578585


Is that you handling the dog?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

No she didn't kill the grass, it was February. Lol.
@David Winners those are great pics.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Rgoldman said:


> Is that you handling the dog?


Yes. That's me and Fama in 2011 at Torkham gate.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> View attachment 578588
> 
> No she didn't kill the grass, it was February. Lol.
> @David Winners those are great pics.


I had an Associated Press reporter chasing me around for a couple weeks. He gave me a bunch of pictures when he left.


----------



## Rgoldman (May 2, 2021)

David Winners said:


> Yes. That's me and Fama in 2011 at Torkham gate.


Awesome! Thank you for your service. 🍻


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Star's Halloween picture - I think the flash went off when I was snapping this! 

Miss you so much, baby... 😥


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

ksotto333 said:


> View attachment 578558
> 
> View attachment 578559


I love the picture with the young girl. The other photos show strong athletic dogs on adventures... even if it is in the backyard . This one reminds us that to our families they are big hairy goofballs who are just playing.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

More of an action video (pardon the mutt-ness)


__
http://instagr.am/p/CQCwdVOHF28/


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tonight. Pup is growing up.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)




----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's the only one I can find


----------



## mere_de_tous (Dec 23, 2020)

Chloe&Buck

Buck is my absolute favorite. That hair!! 
please remind me again the other breed he is mixed with?


----------



## mere_de_tous (Dec 23, 2020)

Bouvier! I remembered! I love him


----------



## mere_de_tous (Dec 23, 2020)

Vigo got real comfortable with fetch in the river the other day and made me a happy gal!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Search training


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Once I get my stupid phone figured out so that it’s not deleted the last two years worth the f my pictures I’ll post some here


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

mere_de_tous said:


> Chloe&Buck
> 
> Buck is my absolute favorite. That hair!!
> please remind me again the other breed he is mixed with?


I think wind in animal hair is one of my favorite things on earth 
His daddy is a Bouvier des Flandres, but I'm not sure what he got from the breed except for tons of wooly undercoat.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

A very young Eska romping with a friend's pups:


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> View attachment 578613
> View attachment 578614


Great pictures, still trying to get Becca to dive off our dock.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

ksotto333 said:


> Great pictures, still trying to get Becca to dive off our dock.


Thank you


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

ksotto333 said:


> Great pictures, still trying to get Becca to dive off our dock.


I can't believe how big Becca is! Did you not just bring her home yesterday?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> I can't believe how big Becca is! Did you not just bring her home yesterday?


It seems like it, she'll be a year the end of October. Tall but skinny as a rail, very fast and athletic. Of course if you came to stay in Aunt Bea you would know all that.😂😂


----------



## mrclean (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Cas_H (Mar 1, 2019)

One of my favorites of Fiadh


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

finn'smom said:


> View attachment 578689
> View attachment 578690
> View attachment 578691


Haha that tongue action!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

3-month-old Rolf at training








Rolf meets Max


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

The intense action when the frisbee accidentally gets thrown onto the roof


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Sjackson (Feb 1, 2021)

Sophia 9 months old.


----------



## Barz (Jan 9, 2020)

Rukur after a gopher.....or was it a squirrel? When he's not doing that he's keeping seagulls and crows out of our yard. By the way, he loves the hummingbirds!


----------

